# D4 vs 5D mk III: Raw file comparison at iso 25600......... Amazing!



## etto72 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am totally sold with the mk III !!
Look at this photos taken at iso 25600
Raw files converted with CR 6.7

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814511140/#in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6814510850/#in/photostream/

Very similar similar results:
D4 shows a bit less noise
details wise the 5Dmk III is slightly better
Enjoy!


http://www.flickriver.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627946543566/


----------



## JustinTArthur (Mar 7, 2012)

etto72 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/...tos/[email protected]/6814510850/in/set-72157629530070649
> http://www.flickr.com/...os/[email protected]/6814511140/in/set-72157629530070649/



Looks like you left the ellipses in the URLs.


----------



## mrmarks (Mar 7, 2012)

No photos in links?


----------



## etto72 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry!!
Now should work!


----------



## Orion (Mar 7, 2012)

*New Canon 5D mark III raws*
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4054.0.html


----------



## arioch82 (Mar 7, 2012)

to me it looks like the d4 has A LOT more details, especially in the greens


----------



## PaperTiger (Mar 8, 2012)

Even though those are fairly small resolution images, I can't believe the acceptability of 25 600 ISO! To me, those are printable images (at smaller sizes, but still).


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 8, 2012)

Truely remarkable camera. Even compared to both Canon and Nikon's flagship models, it holds it own at 25000 and is reasonable at 51200. Started comparing it to 7d, and the 5km3 beats it by at least 2 and nearly 3 stops.

You know we are going to need new terms for ios like kios (k=1000) so 25kiso and 51kiso.

The only thing I absolutely hate about the Canon 5k Mark iii, and I really despite it, is that I don't have it yet.


----------

